# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  ASRock X299E-ITX/ac – ультракомпактная материнская плата для платформы Intel LGA 2066

## Labs

Ультракомпактный форм-фактор ITX для системных плат на базе высокопроизводительных платформах всегда был решением насколько неоднозначным, настолько и интересным. Действительно, почему мощная система должна быть обязательно громоздкой? Что, если все уместится в небольшом корпусе литров на 5-10, который не будет съедать лишнее (и порой очень нужное) пространство? Да, это требует от разработчиков материнских плат решения нетривиальных задач, накладывает определенные ограничения на выбор комплектующих, но итоговый результат, как правило, того стоит. Особенно если речь идет о флагманской платформе, предназначенной для сектора высокопроизводительных компьютерных систем (HEDT – High-End Desktop). Именно к таким относится материнская плата ASRock X299E-ITX/ac.

*Технические характеристики и функционал*

ASRock X299E-ITX/ac – решение весьма нетривиальное. Все же флагманская хай-энд платформа в столь компактном формате определенно эпатирует. При этом производитель постарался максимально нашпиговать плату всеми необходимыми интерфейсами.
Так, в первую очередь, разработчики сделали упор на сетевые возможности. ASRock X299E-ITX/ac оснащена сразу двумя чипами гигабитной проводной сети: PCIe-контроллером Intel I211AT и чипом физического уровня I219V. Контроллеры могут работать как раздельно, так и в тандеме, в так называемом режиме Teaming, позволяя номинально удвоить пропускную способность сетевого канала и максимально улучшить качество соединения.
Кроме этого ASRock X299E-ITX/ac поддерживает беспроводные стандарты Wi-Fi 802.11ac 2,4/5 ГГц и Bluetooth 4.2. Соответствующий модуль Wi-Fi/BT установлен в специальный слот mini PCIe, распаянный около панели входов/выходов. Он оснащен металлическим экранированием, а винтовые разъемы для антенн выведены на заднюю панель. Данная возможность для компактной, а, значит, и достаточно мобильной системы, выглядит более чем актуальной.
Весьма востребованы в компактных системах и накопители формата М.2. Эти миниатюрные «планки» устанавливаются в слоты, размещенные прямо на текстолите, не занимают лишнее место в и без того тесном корпусе. ASRock X299E-ITX/ac неожиданно поддерживает установку сразу трех M.2, причем ко всем подведены линии PCI Express! Помимо этого плата предлагает еще шесть стандартных портов SATA 6 Gb/s.
Современная хай-энд система немыслима без поддержки самой новой версии универсального интерфейса USB 3.1 Gen2, два порта которого – Type-C и Type-А – основаны на контроллере ASMedia ASM3142 и вынесены на панель входов-выходов. Ревизия стандарта USB 3.1 Gen2, по сравнению с предыдущей USB 3.1 Gen1, означает удвоенную пропускную способность (10 Gb/s против 5 Gb/s) и предполагает возможность передачи электроэнергии с током до 3 А вместо 1.5 А.
Кроме названных портов USB 3.1 Gen2 Type-C и Type-А, на I/O-панели реализованы четыре USB 3.1 Gen1 Type-А, пара RJ-45 для подключения к локальной сети, пять аналоговых входов-выходов звукового тракта, оптический S/PDIF и пара коаксиальных разъемов для WiFi/BT антенн. Набор довольно лаконичный – форм-фактор обязывает, но все необходимое присутствует.
Для установки видеокарты, а она в любом случае потребуется, ведь процессоры для платформы LGA 2066 не оснащены встроенным видеоядром, в составе ASRock X299E-ITX/ac имеется один слот PCIe 3.0 х16, поддерживающий райзеры. Последние позволяют разделить пропускную способность на два слота и использовать тандем из двух видеокарт.
Платформа Intel LGA 2066 поддерживает четырехканальный доступ к модулям оперативной памяти, поэтому минимальное количество соответствующих слотов на плате должно быть не меньше четырех. Именно столько мы и видим на ASRock X299E-ITX/ac, правда, типоразмера SO-DIMM (ноутбучный). Суммарный объем ОЗУ может достигать 64 GB, а заявленная максимальная частота составляет DDR4-4000 МГц.
Несмотря на всю компактность, материнская плата оснащена качественным аудиотрактом, реализованным с полным пакетом фирменных «улучшайзеров», названных ASRock Purity Sound 4.
В основе звуковой подсистемы лежит самый продвинутый кодек компании Realtek – ALC1220. Чип оснащен цифро-аналоговым преобразователем, обеспечивающим соотношение сигнал/шум на уровне 120dB, и поддерживает технологию Creative Sound Blaste Cinema 3. В выходных цепях используются электролитические аудиоконденсаторы Nichicon серии Fine Gold, а фронтальный выход на наушники реализован через операционный усилитель TI NE5532 Premium, поддерживающий устройства с импедансом до 600 Ом с его автоматическим определением. В довершение картины, контакты аудиовыходов на задней панели и колодки на плате покрыты слоем позолоты.

*Дизайн и компоновка*

Учитывая соотношение габаритов и возможностей, разработчикам ASRock X299E-ITX/ac пришлось применить ряд не совсем тривиальных решений.
Так, выше уже упоминалось, что в подсистеме оперативной памяти используются компактные модули SO-DIMM, четыре слота которых расположились по обеим сторонам от процессорного разъема.
Портам SATA, в свою очередь, места на текстолите явно не хватало, поэтому они реализованы на отдельной плате, устанавливаемой в соответствующий разъем материнской. На ней же размещена колодка для двух портов USB 3.1 Gen1 и двух USB 2.0.
Также райзер-карта потребовалась и для третьего слота Ultra M.2. Первые два и вовсе разместились на оборотной стороне платы, поэтому доступа к ним в собранной системе, можно сказать, и не будет.
Импульсный преобразователь напряжения питания процессора построен по семиканальной схеме и работает под управлением ШИМ-контроллера Intersil ISL 69138. Чип поддерживает именно семь независимых фаз, реализуемых без применения дублеров. В схеме используются полевые транзисторы 60А Intersil DRMos, дроссели премиум-класса 60A Power Chokes и не менее премиальные танталовые конденсаторы – самые долговечные и устойчивые к перегреву емкости. Транзисторы (MOSFET) оснащены небольшим алюминиевым радиатором, облегчающим тепловой режим их работы.
Радиатор на чипсете также довольно невелик, поэтому необходимо позаботиться о достаточной вентиляции корпуса, куда будет установлена ASRock X299E-ITX/ac.

*Упаковка и комплектация*

ASRock X299E-ITX/ac поставляется в небольшой (адекватной размерам платы) картонной коробке, оформленной в темных тонах.
В комплект поставки входит четыре сигнальных кабеля SATA, три винта для устройств M.2, Wi-Fi/BT антенна, диск с драйверами и ПО, руководство по сборке и эксплуатации.

*ASRock UEFI*

Для настройки различных аспектов работы ASRock X299E-ITX/ac используется утилита ASRock UEFI. Для неискушенных и опытных пользователей предлагается два различных режима – простой и продвинутый, называемые, соответственно, Easy Mode и Advanced Mode.
В первом вся информация и настройки сведены на один экран. Слева выводится информация о процессоре и его частоте, а также данные о модулях памяти и подключенных накопителях. Справа отображается информация о температуре процессора и чипсета. Здесь же отмечено и максимальное значение напряжения, подаваемого на процессор.
Easy Mode позволяет производить и некоторые базовые настройки: включать XMP-профиль модулей памяти и режим RAID, выбирать алгоритм работы вентиляторов, настраивать последовательность включения загрузочных устройств.
Единственное подменю в Easy Mode носит название Tools, в нем представлен ряд полезных утилит. Так, с помощью Instant Flash и Internet Flash можно обновить прошивку платы, используя заранее скачанный файл или прямо с серверов ASRock через Интернет. Ну а инструментарий FAN-Tastic Tuning дает возможность гибкой настройки программного управления скоростями вращения всех вентиляторов, подключенных непосредственно к плате.
Режим Advanced Mode гораздо объемней. Здесь набор настроек ограничен лишь возможностями платформы и чипсета.
Из полезных опций, доступных не у всех производителей системных плат, можно отметить возможность программного управления скоростями вращения всех вентиляторов, подключенных непосредственно к плате. Соответствующие настройки представлены в подменю Hardware Monitor, где для каждого из вентиляторов можно выбрать режим работы и привязку регулировки скорости вращения крыльчатки к датчику температуры в процессоре или в чипсете.
Наибольший интерес среди продвинутых пользователей, очевидно, вызовет раздел OC Tweaker.
Все необходимые настройки представлены в исчерпывающем объеме и сгруппированы в подменю CPU Configuration, DRAM Configuration, Voltage Configuration и FIVR Configuration. Собственно, их назначение прозрачно.
И если первые три раздела содержат в целом стандартные настройки, отдельное подменю для конфигурирования встроенного преобразователя напряжений питания FIVR (Fully Integrated Voltage Regulator) – это что-то новое.

*Разгон*

В то время, как предшествующее поколение CPU Broadwell-E для высокопроизводительных платформ Intel производилось по техпроцессу 14 нм, семейство процессоров Skylake-Х производится уже с помощью улучшенного технологического процесса 14 нм+, обкатанного на семействе Kaby Lake. Это предполагает определенный рост разгонного потенциала, что прослеживается и в спецификациях новых CPU – их клокинг выше, чем у предшественников.
При этом Intel отказалась от использования припоя в зоне контакта ядра с теплораспределительной крышкой в пользу полимерного термоинтерфейса. Как известно, это зачастую приводит к ситуации, когда разогнанный процессор перегревается не из-за недостаточной мощности кулера, а именно по причине того, что тепло от ядер передается на кулер неудовлетворительно.
Кроме этого, в Skylake-Х появился новый набор инструкций AVX-512, предъявляющий куда более высокие требования к точности (читай, стабильности) работы процессора, поэтому при активации 512-битных регистров частота процессора заметно падает даже в штатных режимах работы. В то время как старый набор AVX может исполняться при едва ли не вдвое большем клокинге на том же CPU. В целом, ничего страшного, Skylake-Х позволяют выставлять отдельные множители на режимы работы с использованием инструкций AVX и AVX-512, а приложений, использующих 512-битные инструкции, пока практически нет. Поэтому на сегодняшний день актуально говорить все же о максимально стабильной частоте процессора при работе с инструкциями AVX.
По факту стендовый экземпляр процессора Intel Core i7-7820Х, ранее уже продемонстрировавший возможность разгоняться до 4,4 ГГц (что на 800 МГц выше номинальной частоты), при увеличении напряжения питания его ядер до 1,18В легко повторил результат без каких-либо специфических манипуляций с настройками. Максимальная температура самого разогретого ядра при этом не превышала отметки 84°С при использовании жидкостной системы охлаждения начального уровня Corsair H60, проигрывающей в эффективности даже удачным моделям недорогих (диапазона $20-30) воздушных кулеров.

*Заключение*

Материнская плата ASRock X299E-ITX/ac представляет собой весьма интересную базу для построения ультракомпактной компьютерной системы на мощной и современной платформе Intel LGA 2066 с использованием одной или двух видеокарт. Для двух, конечно, потребуется докупить райзер-карту с двумя слотами и выбрать корпус попросторнее, но все же такая возможность имеется. Несмотря на компактность, в ASRock X299E-ITX/ac разработчики полноценно реализовали все поддерживаемые чипсетом интерфейсы и даже расширили его функционал рядом дополнительных решений. Таких, как двухпортовой контроллер USB 3.1 Gen2, второй чип для гигабитной локальной сети, модуль для беспроводных сетей Wi-Fi/BT и тщательно проработанный звуковой тракт ASRock Purity Sound 4. Завершает эту картину традиционно продуманная компоновка портов и разъемов, а также высококачественная и надежная элементная база.

----------

